# how to clean fabrics



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

I have a down vest and a leather jacket. Each one has the grease and grime around the neck/collar. 

Any suggestions for spot cleaning?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

First try rubbing some corn starch in - should absorb some before you go on.

If the vest is washable, amonia brushed into the collar, followed with a rubbing of that Fels Naptha soap, brush it thoroughly (nailbrush or toothbrush) and squirt it off with a cold water hose before you put the whole thing to wash. Amonia strips oil, so take care you don't carry it into the down. Some people swear by Dawn dishwashing detergent, it's basically a degreaser. Shout is a laundry spot brand that works best for me, but it's still not that great. Cold water takes the oils out in suspension, warm water carries it further into the fibers. 

Saddle soap for your leather, but outside of professional cleaning, I think it's pretty much set. I had a similar thing going and put mink oil on the collar, seemed to civilize it a bit by turning the whole thing darker.

If folks stopped wearing things with collar marks we'd all be running around half-nekked.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks RedDirt. I didn't mention that the down vest is NOT washable. I'll try your remedies and hope they'll work, even a little bit would help.


----------

